# Will you pay for old games



## McMurphy (Nov 28, 2006)

*Will you pay for old games---Nintendo Wii Thread*

This old gamer may officially become old fashioned when I skim the ebay sales to purchase old classics for whatever system hasn't succumbed to the scythe of dust.  

Okay, that was lame...

My point is that the new Nintendo Wii will allow, for a fee, to download vintage NES, SNES, and N64.  From what I understand, it starts at about five bucks (American currency) a download.  

Is that worth it?  Would you take advantage of that feature? What would be the max fee you would be willing to pay?


----------



## Riker (Nov 28, 2006)

If it is unlimited downloads for $5 a month, then yes I would take advatage of that.  If it is $5 each game you download then no I would not be willing to pay that because you can goto funcoland or some other used game store and get old nintendo games for about $1-$2.  The most I would pay to download one game would be about 50 cents since old nintendo games are cheap at used stores.  Also, I wouldn't be willing to pay full price for a downloaded game because if you have it saved to your computer and you have to reformat for some reason the game is lost.

On a side note, I have purchased old computer games on ebay that are no longer in production.  So to answer the question of the thread, yes I would buy old games.


----------



## Aes (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd consider paying $5 a month for unlimited downloads, but only because I'd spend my first month harvesting everything I could possibly find.  Making them too expensive means people will just stick with emulators.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 28, 2006)

There are lots of places to download games that are no longer sold.
home of the underdogs being the biggest.


----------



## Coolhand (Nov 28, 2006)

If 5$ allows me to download a Wii-compatable version of N64 Goldeneye, I shall be a very happy little Spiff indeed...


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, unfortunately, I have come to understand that it starts at that price per download.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 28, 2006)

$5 is only about £2.50 which I find very reasonable.
Of course, it's highly likely that they will just interchange £ for $ without worrying about silly things like exchange rates, at which point it becomes a bit more expensive.
I love old games (I still regularly play the original Civ and a PS1 game called Panzer General) but I find that most games I return to out of nostalgia and soon realise that they do not bear revisiting.
Depends on the game, I suppose. I certainly wouldn't download many games but some old arcade games (such as Golden Axe) would be worth a punt.


----------



## Green (Nov 28, 2006)

It'd be nice to play the original Pilot Wings from the SNES days, but I wouldn't bother with much else. I never played Ocarina of Time, so I'd probably want a go at that... but then this is already coming to about $10, and probably more since OoT will be popular. Ah well, I'm not getting a Poo anyway 

This is the beauty of DOSBox for the PC, of course - playing old classics like Terror From the Deep and Pizza Tycoon just can't be beat  I agree with WS, though - a lot of old games really need to be left in the past, or our childhood memories will be in tatters.


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 29, 2006)

*My Three Wishes...the three wise men are out for holidays.*



Green said:


> I agree with WS, though - a lot of old games really need to be left in the past, or our childhood memories will be in tatters.




Case in point:  I recently bought the original Kirby cart for the NES off of ebay for a mere five bucks.  Oh, was I excited..I slid the cartidge in, gave it the secret password to working instead of flashing me a purple screen (push down, move left, push in), pressed the power button, and....

....I turned it off after only five minutes of play.  I thought it would feel like I was rediscovering it, but, instead, the experience felt like I was rehashing something I did just yesterday.  I am like those people that must foster the ugliest dogs from the pound:  I am even excited to give Atari 2600's E.T. a home.

Here is the thing, though.  I'm a sucker for revisiting old games.  I will never learn.  Never.  My fear is that I will spend the money and, in a moment of boredom, regrettably press "delete" and wave bye-bye to it again.

Top three games I would download immediately after buying a wii:  Maro Kart (SNES generation), the N64 Castlevania game, and Dragon Warrior II.


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is a an article you all might find interesting and a little disappointing in regards what will be available for download via the Wii system:

Super Mario 64 for Wii Review - Wii Super Mario 64 Review

At the launch of the Wii, the "Super Mario 64" game---the launch title for the N64--and a handful of older games like the original Zelda are the only games (currently) available for download. Nintendo is charging ten bucks for the "Super Mario 64" download. 

Maybe they will drop a large chunk of their library all at once, and hopefully they aren't going to treat the downloads like actual re-releases.''

The good news is that the Sega Genesis version of Golden Axe is on that short list.


----------



## Faile (Dec 3, 2006)

I would pay the price for the downloads, as it seems quite reasonable, but there is only one problem..I was more of a sega freak..not nintendo....


----------



## Lenny (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Will you pay for old games---Nintendo Wii Thread*

It's not just Nintendo who are doing it with their Virtual Console.

Sony are doing it with old PS1 games that can be played on the PSP (and eventually the PS3), and also the odd PSP game (Gripshift, for example).

And... well, maybe MS aren't doing it since their back catalogue is excrutiatingly small (200 or so compared to the PS1 and PS2's 8,000 and I can't even begin to guess the number of Nintendo games). But they are doing it with arcade style games (as are Sony).

With the exception of MS and XBL, Nintendo and Sony seem to be selling the games at pretty good prices - around $5-$10, I think.

MS, on the other hand, seem to enjoy the points system. The best thing? 100 points is not $1 or 100 cents, ho no, it's some daft number, meaning that $1.52 might be 100 points. I'll have to ask a friend about the UK points and prices, but that's what it looks like in the US.

Come March, I might shell out a few pounds or so for some old PS1 games that I didn't buy at the time. But only if Sony has made them playable on the PS3.

The prices aren't exorbitant, nor are they frighteningly cheap. For old games you'd expect to pay that much in a shop, so why must it be different on an online console store?


----------



## chump (Jan 17, 2007)

Faile said:


> I would pay the price for the downloads, as it seems quite reasonable, but there is only one problem..I was more of a sega freak..not nintendo....




Old genesis games are also available for download on the Wii.


----------



## Quokka (Jan 17, 2007)

Again more of a sega fan, Ive had alot of fun with emulating and at one point was thinking about buying a sega saturn just so I could play Shining Force 3. So I'd say I would definately pay that $ if games the right games were released.


----------



## Green (Jan 17, 2007)

Having just discovered Project64 for the PC, there is now no way I would pay for playing old N64 games.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 17, 2007)

Green said:


> Having just discovered Project64 for the PC, there is now no way I would pay for playing old N64 games.




I don't know...I have played NES, SNES, and N64 games on a PC, and the experience was pretty lack luster.  There are fundmental differences in how a game is designed for PC play and for console play.  The transfer is never clean, and I may pay for a clean port on a console.


----------



## Green (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmm. Ocarinia of Time played perfectly.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Jan 17, 2007)

for my girlfriends birthday i got her Sodikin2 for PS1 which cost £75 the first game is going for £100 but she has that


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 17, 2007)

Green said:


> Hmm. Ocarinia of Time played perfectly.



Ah, I wasn't so lucky; the elimation I tried was spotty, at best.  Not that I would be downloading that game for the Wii, anyway, since I already have a working N64.


----------

